# Black Wotofo Serpent Mini RTA



## VapingSpyker (28/7/16)

Hi Guys,


Just want to find out who has the Wotofo Serpent Mini in black.


Thanks


----------



## Vapers Corner (28/7/16)

Hi 

we have 1 left. Here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta-749?category=90


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/7/16)

We still have a couple of them in stock:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta?variant=22797693254


----------

